# Nose piercing in the snow.



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

What gauge is the piercing? If the hole is large enough and you've had it long enough you should have no problem removing it for several hours.

Plenty of other materials you can use as well that won't be affected by the cold.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You are overthinking this and completely off base, in a good way, worry less. There's only 2 things you need to avoid, "the man" telling you to take it out at work, and getting it caught on a lift as it swings around, THAT will cause problems :laugh:.

A piercing in your nose is going to react with temperature the same way it does in your ears, and the foreign object has no bearing on frostbite. If there is frostbite danger, there's frostbite danger, that piece of metal doesn't make the air around it colder. TBH you are probably not even going to notice it at all.

Seriously. I've worn zero's in my ears, including a 10g in cartilage, as well as had my nose pierced for a short while. Congrats on your new holes, tats are more fun tho 

Making sure to put sunblock on the tip of your smeller is going to go alot further toward your health.

Disclaimer: yes I have worked outside (roofing, 6 years Chicago/Omaha) in Midwest winters with a various assortment of gear in my face, so I have a relevant point of reference.


----------



## nake92 (Aug 15, 2011)

haha this is good news indeed, the only real thought I had towards frost bite etc was on wind chill days, but when it is that cold I would be wearing a balaclava with or without the piercing,

It's 16 gauge btw, does this change anything?

and I would of had it for close to 4 months


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

i doubt anything will freeze in australian snow, based on the last couple of years


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ohhh Cmon OZ this year is going to be epic!!!!! well lets hope so


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nake92 said:


> It's 16 gauge btw, does this change anything?


no, thats tiny.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> no, thats tiny.


This. Stretch that shit out.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh, gauged nose piercings is not a good idea unless it is a septum (like a bull ring between the nostrils) as you will end up putting extra permanent holes in your face. Cartilege is really not guage-town, I wouldn't go thicker than 16g for a normal side nose pierce.


----------

